# Top Gear in trouble, Jeremy Clarkson 'stoned' in Argentina..



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...ear-crew-abandon-cars-and-flee-Argentina.html
Jeremy Clarkson 'stoned' as Top Gear crew abandon cars and flee Argentina


> Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and Richard May flee Argentina under police escort after locals stone cars and Top Gear crew in a row over a Porsche number plate
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson and his Top Gear team were forced to abandon their cars and flee Argentina three days early as they were pelted with stones following a number plate controversy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enviro (Oct 3, 2014)

Excellent comment on the telegraph article:




			
				Lez Sez said:
			
		

> Some people are like marmite, you either love or hate them; Clarkson is like dogsh!t, you either hate him or you have no sense of smell.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

3 letters on a number plate seems pretty tenuous...


----------



## tony heath (Oct 3, 2014)

and H982


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2014)

thread turns in to a Falkands/Malvinas bunfight in 5,4,3,2........

with added Clarkson, could be a goodun.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 3, 2014)

I was so sure when I saw the thread title that this was going to be the wrong kind of 'stoned', but no.... 

This should be the reaction everywhere those twats go.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 3, 2014)

Clarkson is great at getting publicity, he's a prize show off


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 3, 2014)

That car has had that registration since it was built in 1991. 

So, they either went looking for a car with a registration that might possibly in some way be perceived as being about the Falklands, or, more likely, people are being dicks.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 3, 2014)

Well yeah, as Stewart Lee observes, he's very good at having outrageous, controversial opinions...to a regular deadline, for money.

e2a tony heath


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh and:



> Local councillor Juan Manuel Romano said the digits 269 on the number plate of the Ford Mustang Mustang Richard Hammond was driving were close to the 255 Britons killed during the 1982 war.
> 
> He added that the numbers 646 on James May's Lotus could be taken as a reference to the 649 Argentinian casualties


ffs, this is desperate.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> ffs, this is desperate.


 
I'm guessing Argentinian paediatricians have a very bad time of things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That car has had that registration since it was built in 1991.
> 
> So, they either went looking for a car with a registration that might possibly in some way be perceived as being about the Falklands, or, more likely, people are being dicks.




its the beebs highest selling foriegn export program so I'd assume people might be aware of clarkeson and his little englander tendencies. So its entirely possible that it was an innocent mistake. Like the time he mumbled nigger, and the time he made a slope joke.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh and:
> 
> 
> ffs, this is desperate.



Pretty tenuous.  But fuck it, it's Clarkson et al, so this is pretty funny.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 3, 2014)

If it wasn't a mistake it was a great way of getting publicity, it makes me wonder how much he paid the stone throwers and whether it'll make prime time viewing


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2014)

let he who is without licence cast the first stone


----------



## andysays (Oct 3, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> I was so sure when I saw the thread title that this was going to be the wrong kind of 'stoned', but no....
> 
> This should be the reaction everywhere those twats go.



Me too, and I was already getting my "should be the other kind of stoned" gag ready...


----------



## andysays (Oct 3, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That car has had that registration since it was built in 1991.
> 
> So, they either went looking for a car with a registration that might possibly in some way be perceived as being about the Falklands, or, more likely, people are being dicks.



Unless it was re-registered with "suitable" plates


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2014)

All wonderful publicity for the show, of course.


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2014)

Of course it was deliberate. Either that or a coincidence akin to hitting the lottery jackpot. Clarkson is a fucking cunt of the highest order, and that kind of stunt has his name written all over it. I wouldn't be surprised one bit if it'd been Clarkson himself who had ordered to tip off the Argentinian veterans in advance to ensure it was spotted and hilarity would ensue.

The man's an odious parasitic cunt. Too bad none of the rocks thrown at his car hit him square in the mouth.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

It does look a bit like something is missing from the story.  Guess it will come out.

Normally when they go on these jaunts they buy the cars in the country for starters, and these are British plates.


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 3, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Well yeah, as Stewart Lee observes, he's very good at having outrageous, controversial opinions...to a regular deadline, for money.
> 
> e2a tony heath



  And people enjoy getting outraged at him.
  Like when they had him on the telly to quote about a tube strike and he was quite reasonable about it all. Much to the disappointment of the presenters. So he then went on about having the strikers shot. He is a clown.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 3, 2014)

dylanredefined said:


> And people enjoy getting outraged at him.
> Like when they had him on the telly to quote about a tube strike and he was quite reasonable about it all. Much to the disappointment of the presenters. So he then went on about having the strikers shot. He is a clown.



He probably eats quinoa, cries at old movies and nurses sick rabbits back to health when the cameras are off.  Like Ray Winstone.


----------



## Supine (Oct 3, 2014)

The argies don't like it up 'em! 

Revenge for their Olympics trailer being filmed in the Falklands


----------



## BandWagon (Oct 3, 2014)

He does it all deliberately and is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2014)

Would Argentinians really associate the letters 'FKL' with Las Malvinas?


----------



## Mation (Oct 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Would Argentinians really associate the letters 'FKL' with Las Malvinas?


Well yes, it's not like we here might think about the Falklands if an Argentinian referenced Las Malvinas.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2014)

Mation said:


> Well yes, it's not like we here might think about the Falklands if an Argentinian referenced Las Malvinas.



What about the letters 'LMV' though? I don't generally scan every number plate I see for possible hidden references in foreign languages, do you?


----------



## Mation (Oct 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> What about the letters 'LMV' though? I don't generally scan every number plate I see for possible hidden references in foreign languages, do you?


No but it's Top Gear and they have form. The internet exists and people aren't stupid. Clarkson et al aren't stupid or bumbling. On its own... maybe not. Preceded with that particular combination so it reads H982 FKL, definitely. It's the context.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2014)

I've attracted some funny looks driving round East Sussex with my 1066ARRW plate.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

Wilf said:


> I've attracted some funny looks driving round East Sussex with my 1066ARRW plate.


 
Reception was a little frosty 12 years ago when I was driving round New York with my '911 LOL' plates too.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 3, 2014)

Want to bet the Tory papers will be full of Falklands / Maggie bollocks for a few days on the back of this pointless media shite?


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2014)

I find it very hard to believe this is a massive coincidence. Plus Clarkson is a massive cuntface.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> . Plus Clarkson is a massive cuntface.


 That seems to be a constant in these stories about Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Reception was a little frosty 12 years ago when I was driving round New York with my '911 LOL' plates too.



Maybe we could have a whip round and send Clarkson to Liverpool to drive around with the numberplate '89 - 96 HAHA'....


----------



## likesfish (Oct 3, 2014)

Haha argentinans did there stupid Olympic video dropped the oil/fishery sharing agreement in a strop deserve to get trolled a bit.


----------



## maomao (Oct 3, 2014)

Apparently they managed to hit an Argentinian technician working for the BBC. 

Pity a large sharp stone didn't split cunt Clarkson's head open though.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> its the beebs highest selling foriegn export program so I'd assume people might be aware of clarkeson and his little englander tendencies. So its entirely possible that it was an innocent mistake. Like the time he mumbled nigger, and the time he made a slope joke.


...and the time he joked about truckers killing prostitutes with hammers...


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

H982 FKL

1 982 + FKL  = April 1982 Falklands War. 

I can see their point though... if Top Gear didn't actually choose that reg, then it's one huge, huge, coincidence.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd have been more impressed if they used live rounds...rather than stones  ...half measures or what ?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> ... if Top Gear didn't actually choose that reg, then it's one huge, huge, coincidence.



No, it's an incredibly trivial mundane coincidence.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> No, it's an incredibly trivial mundane coincidence.


The year of the war and a three letter abbreviation, both together on the same reg?  I think it's too close to be coincidence.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2014)

There was the whole, motorbike covered in the American flag following them around, thing while they were in Vietnam. 
Made me a bit cold that.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> The year of the war and a three letter abbreviation, both together on the same reg?  I think it's too close to be coincidence.



Is 'FKL' a recognised abbreviation?


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Is 'FKL' a recognised abbreviation?



It's not.  

But the actual abbreviation is pretty close... http://www.acronymfinder.com/Falkland-Islands-(Islas-Malvinas,-ISO-Country-code)-(FLK).html


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> It's not.



Ok, pretty close, but still no cigar.  So they could have had a whole bunch of other combinations of letters from 'The Falkland Islands' as well as combinations from 'Malvinas' and whatever other references you could think up if deranged enough.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Ok, pretty close, but still no cigar.  So they could have had a whole bunch of other combinations of letters from 'The Falkland Islands' as well as combinations from 'Malvinas' and whatever other references you could think up if deranged enough.


True.

But I am wondering why the cars had British plates in the first place...  don't they usually source vehicles locally??


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> H982 FKL
> 
> 1 982 + FKL  = April 1982 Falklands War.
> 
> I can see their point though... if Top Gear didn't actually choose that reg, then it's one huge, huge, coincidence.



H for Colonel H Jones? There are coincidences and there are coincidences, but Clarkson and co don't do coincidences. They do jingoistic shit-shirring.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

I just checked the registration to see if it always has belonged to that car...  and it has.


* Vehicle details *

Vehicle make *PORSCHE*
Date of first registration *30 May 1991*
Year of manufacture *1991*
Cylinder capacity (cc) *4957cc *
CO₂Emissions * Not available *
Fuel type *PETROL*
Export marker * No *
Vehicle status * Tax not due *
Vehicle colour *GREY*


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> True.
> 
> But I am wondering why the cars had British plates in the first place...  don't they usually source vehicles locally??



This is more fishy to me than the numbers.  Or maybe there was a reason for the British plates and they were on some kind of wind up anyway and the plates _were_ a coincidence and didn't help matters.  

Seems odd to have such a fuss over the plates alone.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> I just checked the registration to see if it always has belonged to that car...  and it has.
> 
> 
> * Vehicle details *
> ...



Easy for some eager beaver researcher to track it down and hire it for the programme, I'd have thought.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Easy for some eager beaver researcher to track it down and hire it for the programme, I'd have thought.



Or just happen across when looking at cars intended for a 'winding up Johnny Foreigner' trip.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Or just happen across when looking at cars intended for a 'winding up Johnny Foreigner' trip.



Indeed. I'm sure the BBC will investigate the incident thoroughly.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 3, 2014)

Winding up Argentina is funny and well deserved a bunch of Spanish speaking Italian immigrants who celebrate the murder of locals on their banknotes and claim to be anti colonialists


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 3, 2014)

Is this like the time they drove around america with cars emblazoned with 'I like man love' and 'NASCAR sucks' or somesuch.

Is the upshot of this story that Jeremy Clarkson is now back in the UK


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is this like the time they drove around america with cars emblazoned with 'I like man love' and 'NASCAR sucks' or somesuch.
> 
> Is the upshot of this story that Jeremy Clarkson is now back in the UK


can't we deport him?


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2014)

He doesnt't even have a sense of humour when it comes to people winding _him_ up, judging by his regular Twitter moans.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> No, it's an incredibly trivial mundane coincidence.


The 'slope on the bridge' thing was just a misconstrued comment on a plane connecting 2 points with different elevations.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Reception was a little frosty 12 years ago when I was driving round New York with my '911 LOL' plates too.



Little did they know how ridiculous you found Porsches.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Reception was a little frosty 12 years ago when I was driving round New York with my '911 LOL' plates too.


had some hairy moments in a mate's car - his numberplate binlad1 attracted opprobrium. and he was a bin man.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> No, it's an incredibly trivial mundane coincidence.



Only people who believe in the _Sidhe_ also believe in coincidence.
So tell me, do you believe in fairies?


----------



## poului (Oct 3, 2014)

Hate him or ignore him, you can't like him.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 3, 2014)

I made a Falklands joke to a Malvinas veteran once, it didn't go down that well


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Winding up Argentina is funny and well deserved a bunch of Spanish speaking Italian immigrants who celebrate the murder of locals on their banknotes and claim to be anti colonialists



Whereas Britain's past is squeaky clean


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2014)

You could give someone the benefit of the doubt over that number plate.

Certainly not clarkson.  How much shit is this cunt going to get away with?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2014)

I really fucking resent the fact that I'm paying for his shit. Actually, more than that - that the UK is paying for his shit. I don't care how high the ratings are.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only people who believe in the _Sidhe_ also believe in coincidence.
> So tell me, do you believe in fairies?



Classic Dwyer and not even Dwyer.  

Or is it?


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

And what about the scooter painted in American livery that played "Born In The USA!" that they had as the back-up motorcycle on the Vietnam Top Gear?  The intention was to wind up the locals.  This is the same Clarkson MO.  So I reckon that this particular Porsche was sourced by the BBC purely because its number plate contained partial references to 1982 and Falklands.   Why indeed take cars half way across the world when they usually source vehicles locally?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I really fucking resent the fact that I'm paying for his shit. Actually, more than that - that the UK is paying for his shit. I don't care how high the ratings are.



Top Gear makes a big profit for the Beeb.  A better target for your ire would be that you are contributing to George Osborne's salary.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Top Gear makes a big profit for the Beeb.  A better target for your ire would be that you are contributing to George Osborne's salary.


Running a 24 hour hottie line would make a bigger profit for the Beeb but they don't do that. I still fucking hate paying for Osborne's salary. It's not an either or


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Running a 24 hour hottie line would make a bigger profit for the Beeb but they don't do that. I still fucking hate paying for Osborne's salary. It's not an either or



There is a load of shit on the BBC - if some of it makes a profit and helps pay for the decent stuff that's fine with me.  Far better that than be paying towards shit that doesn't bring money in.


----------



## andysays (Oct 3, 2014)

8ball said:


> Reception was a little frosty 12 years ago when I was driving round New York with my '911 LOL' plates too.



With this blaring on the stereo, no doubt


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> And what about the scooter painted in American livery that played "Born In The USA!" that they had as the back-up motorcycle on the Vietnam Top Gear?  The intention was to wind up the locals.  This is the same Clarkson MO.



The India special was particularly horrid IMO.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I really fucking resent the fact that I'm paying for his shit. Actually, more than that - that the UK is paying for his shit. I don't care how high the ratings are.



To be fair, I do quite enjoy the smashing up caravans type stuff, and the ridiculous engineering challenges, and the increasingly scripted comedy mishaps. It's lowbrow shit but there's a place for that. There's no excuse for all the racist trolling though, and it's not remotely necessary. 

These 'gaffes' have increased in frequency as the show itself has been running out of ideas. I doubt that's a coincidence.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The India special was particularly horrid IMO.


You know, the more I think about it, Clarkson is a bit too nationalist to be allowed to own a passport.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That car has had that registration since it was built in 1991.
> 
> So, they either went looking for a car with a registration that might possibly in some way be perceived as being about the Falklands, or, more likely, people are being dicks.





goldenecitrone said:


> Easy for some eager beaver researcher to track it down and hire it for the programme, I'd have thought.





8ball said:


> Or just happen across when looking at cars intended for a 'winding up Johnny Foreigner' trip.



someone on the show discovers a porsche for sale with *hilarious* falklands coincidental numberplate.  Team meeting: "hey, wouldn't it be fun to buy this car and take it to argentina? we've never been to argentina"... blah...


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 3, 2014)

How many countries have Top Gear offended?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> How many countries have Top Gear offended?


 The Duke of Edinburgh has the resources of the British Crown to support his racism, Clarkson has the BBC. You have to admire Tommy Robinson -  he's a self made racist.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> someone on the show discovers a porsche for sale with *hilarious* falklands coincidental numberplate.  Team meeting: "hey, wouldn't it be fun to buy this car and take it to argentina? we've never been to argentina"... blah...



I was more thinking the Argentina decision had probably already been made, but same ballpark.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 4, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Whereas Britain's past is squeaky clean



Yes but we don't have Oliver Cromwell on our bank notes or still think we should own Ireland

 Appears the so called rg government got in on the act Which is a bit suspect organising a mob to bully top gear I suppose is slightly better than throwing students out of aeroplanes


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 4, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Yes but we don't have Oliver Cromwell on our bank notes or still think we should own Ireland



There is a big statue of the cunt outside Parliament though. And Winston Churchill, founder of Ireland's beloved black and tans.


----------



## JTG (Oct 4, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Yes but we don't have Oliver Cromwell on our bank notes or still think we should own Ireland


Not a great comparison given that the Falklands have been French, Spanish and British - but never Argentinian other than for a brief period in spring 1982


----------



## Dowie (Oct 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That car has had that registration since it was built in 1991.
> 
> So, they either went looking for a car with a registration that might possibly in some way be perceived as being about the Falklands, or, more likely, people are being dicks.



or they got lucky/unlucky depending on your pov, found that car by chance while searching for cars for the show and realised it would make for great top gear 'banter'... until it all went wrong

I'm not buying that no one noticed the relevance of the numberplate


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2014)

Dowie said:


> or they got lucky/unlucky depending on your pov, found that car by chance while searching for cars for the show and realised it would make for great top gear 'banter'... until it all went wrong
> 
> I'm not buying that no one noticed the relevance of the numberplate


Indeed, particularly as the numberplate would have cropped up in paperwork right the way from buying the car through to shipping it to Argentina. Also, I imagine they would have planning to get a few Falklands 'jokes' into the show anyway.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 4, 2014)

Fact was they were in Argentina for over a week and the authorities let them in with said cars.
  The MOB was organised by the local governour. Who fancies themselves govenour  of the Malvinas 
Normal countries don't organise mobs against light entertainment programmes even if they have Jeremy clarkson in them. Vietnam managed to let the idiots make idiots of themselves.
They crossed the middle East and Israeli without getting shot.


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Fact was they were in Argentina for over a week and the authorities let them in with said cars.
> The MOB was organised by the local governour. Who fancies themselves govenour  of the Malvinas
> Normal countries don't organise mobs against light entertainment programmes even if they have Jeremy clarkson in them. Vietnam managed to let the idiots make idiots of themselves.
> They crossed the middle East and Israeli without getting shot.


You clearly haven't seen the America special then


----------



## likesfish (Oct 4, 2014)

That was half a dozen good ole boys not encouraged by some idiot in local  politics who crowed about it.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 4, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Fact was they were in Argentina for over a week and the authorities let them in with said cars.
> The MOB was organised by the local governour. Who fancies themselves govenour  of the Malvinas
> Normal countries don't organise mobs against light entertainment programmes even if they have Jeremy clarkson in them. Vietnam managed to let the idiots make idiots of themselves.
> They crossed the middle East and Israeli without getting shot.


The local governor doesn't fancy himself as governor of Benny Land they are claimed as part of his province


----------



## likesfish (Oct 5, 2014)

Well they aren't  part of his province.
 The so called  govenour has massively shot himself in the foot him and his inbred residents are going to star in a world wide advertisement of why Argentina is best avoided cretins


----------



## T & P (Oct 5, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Well they aren't  part of his province.
> The so called  govenour has massively shot himself in the foot him and his inbred residents are going to star in a world wide advertisement of why Argentina is best avoided cretins


Imagine what image of Britain and its apparently fuckwit racist citizens Jeremy Clarkson and his chums are advertising to the world then.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 5, 2014)

People find top gear funny as it sells to 100 countries people laugh at or with the three idiots.
 Nobody finds racist mobs funny


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2014)

likesfish said:


> People find top gear funny as it sells to 100 countries people laugh at or with the three idiots.
> Nobody finds racist mobs funny


Were they being stoned purely due to their race and/or nationality then?


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2014)

i have to be honest here. I proper lolled when i read this


----------



## likesfish (Oct 5, 2014)

JTG said:


> Were they being stoned purely due to their race and/or nationality then?



Yes they haven't actually done anything if you think a car registration number is a  reason for a lynching your mad and organising a mob


----------



## 1%er (Oct 5, 2014)

Clarkson hated more than the Argentinians, I look forward to the next Ilhas Malvinas thread


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 5, 2014)

likesfish said:


> <snip>
> 
> Normal countries don't organise mobs against light entertainment programmes even if they have Jeremy clarkson in them.
> 
> <snip>


 Could catch on though ...


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Yes they haven't actually done anything if you think a car registration number is a  reason for a lynching your mad and organising a mob


Right you are. Definite racism then, not just having a go at some people perceived to be taking the piss out of your country/war dead


----------



## andysays (Oct 5, 2014)

likesfish said:


> People find top gear funny as it sells to 100 countries people laugh at or with the three idiots.
> Nobody finds racist mobs funny



The fact that Top Gear sells to 100 countries suggests that many people at the very least don't mind a bit of racism with their light entertainment.

I'm not sure that three blokes counts as a proper mob (though someone will doubtless correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## 1%er (Oct 11, 2014)

No need for panic, a pop-star has sorted it all out.

Damon Albarn has apologize, so everything is okay now


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2014)

1%er said:


> No need for panic, a pop-star has sorted it all out.
> 
> Damon Albarn has apologize, so everything is okay now



over here he goes by the title awarded to him by the people 'that cunt out of Blur'


----------



## 8115 (Oct 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> over here he goes by the title awarded to him by the people 'that cunt out of Blur'


No, that's Alex James.  Too confusing.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 6, 2014)

8115 said:


> No, that's Alex James.  Too confusing.


NO, Alex James is the Cheese Obsessed Weirdo Out Of Blur


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

How is it that people who have never watched a single episode of Top Gear think Jeremy Clarkson is somehow the devil incarnate? I was speaking to someone who was travelling to Argentina, when I mentioned Top Gear they fumed, "what gives that racist bigot the right to think he represents all of Britain!" and then went on to describe Clarkson as a "total wanker" and words to that effect. This is someone who has never seen a single episode of Top Gear!


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> How is it that people who have never watched a single episode of Top Gear think Jeremy Clarkson is somehow the devil incarnate?


 
A long history: a string of repeated and well-publicised incidents of apparently racist conduct.
That and his trousers.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> How is it that people who have never watched a single episode of Top Gear think Jeremy Clarkson is somehow the devil incarnate? I was speaking to someone who was travelling to Argentina, when I mentioned Top Gear they fumed, "what gives that racist bigot the right to think he represents all of Britain!" and then went on to describe Clarkson as a "total wanker" and words to that effect. This is someone who has never seen a single episode of Top Gear!


Do you really think that top gear is his only public presence?


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> over here he goes by the title awarded to him by the people 'that cunt out of Blur'





8115 said:


> No, that's Alex James.  Too confusing.



Fortunately Frankie Boyle simplified matters:

"Blur. A cheese making cunt; a New Labour cunt; a fake cockney cunt; and a cunt."


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Do you really think that top gear is his only public presence?


I would be very surprised if the person in question ever read one of Clarkson's columns.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I would be very surprised if the person in question ever read one of Clarkson's columns.


You don't need to. I've never watched top gear or read any of his columns. Do you think that i don't know what his game is?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You don't need to. I've never watched top gear or read any of his columns. Do you think that i don't know what his game is?


Depends what you think his game is really.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Depends what you think his game is really.


I know what his game is. And you know that i know what his game is.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I know what his game is. And you know that i know what his game is.


I have no clue what you think you know.

My impression of Clarkson's "game" is that he works to maintain the popularity of their car based entertainment show and maintain reasonable levels of public awareness of the show, him and his colleagues, to that aim.


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2014)

He's a Tory cunt, a climate change denier and a member of of the Chipping Norton set, mates with not only Cameron but Rebekah Brooks. There is precious little not to dislike about the man.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2014)

T & P said:


> He's a Tory cunt, a climate change denier and a member of of the Chipping Norton set, mates with not only Cameron but Rebekah Brooks. There is precious little not to dislike about the man.


You can't possibly know this without watching top gear.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 27, 2014)

so this has been formally scheduled for the prized Xmas slot - viewing numbers gold for the BBC now. I will watch it of course.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, it looked as if Clarkson, Hammond and May remained holed up at the hotel and sent the production team on their way to be chased by the mob. Sure as fuck they weren't driving the tainted cars then.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> Well, it looked as if Clarkson, Hammond and May remained holed up at the hotel and sent the production team on their way to be chased by the mob. Sure as fuck they weren't driving the tainted cars then.


Yup, looks that way. And what a lot of crew they had indeed.

eta: but what a beautiful country!


----------



## Spirit Of Slade (Dec 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You don't need to. I've never watched top gear or read any of his columns. Do you think that i don't know what his game is?



Yes.


----------



## gosub (Dec 29, 2014)

Seemed a lot less offensive than painting a BMW in panzer colours and driving it into Israel


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 29, 2014)

among his other faults Clarkson is reputed to have tried to bankrupt the LACS by suggesting the prohunt fraternity sent telephone directories and the like to the LACS freepost address. didn't work as the post office/royal mail intercepted the junk at no cost to LACS.


----------



## Cid (Dec 29, 2014)

T & P said:


> Well, it looked as if Clarkson, Hammond and May remained holed up at the hotel and sent the production team on their way to be chased by the mob. Sure as fuck they weren't driving the tainted cars then.



Never has the role of a runner been taken more literally.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 30, 2014)

I was about to post a 'most inappropriate Christmas presents thread', but I'll park this here:

I'm an anarchist who ain't that keen on cars, largely because I find them dull but also to the point of attending one of the Climate Camps. I'm also, to be honest, not that keen on racism. So, what did my cousin decide to get me for Christmas? - A Top Gear Cup and Shower Gel.   I can, literally, wash myself in racism.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 30, 2014)

Wilf said:


> I was about to post a 'most inappropriate Christmas presents thread', but I'll park this here:
> 
> I'm an anarchist who ain't that keen on cars, largely because I find them dull but also to the point of attending one of the Climate Camps. I'm also, to be honest, not that keen on racism. So, what did my cousin decide to get me for Christmas? - A Top Gear Cup and Shower Gel.   I can, literally, wash myself in racism.



Sounds like one for the present fuck-ups thread 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/christmas-present-fuck-ups.330549/

or one for the _My Cousin Hates me so Decided to get me Something he knew I'd hate _thread


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh dear, it sounds like dear Jeremy is not out of the woods yet. He will be sadly missed from our screens...ooops
he has gone from our screens anyway  

Jeremy Clarkson threatened with three years in jail as Argentina reopens Falklands row probe


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

I doubt Clarkson May or Hammond are in any hurry to return to Argentina


----------



## gosub (Oct 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I doubt Clarkson May or Hammond are in any hurry to return to Argentina


we do have an extradition treaty


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2015)

gosub said:


> we do have an extradition treaty


That must have been a bit of an oversight


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 29, 2015)

gosub said:


> we do have an extradition treaty


Not gonna happen. 

No British citizen will be extradited to Argentina for crimes committed abroad, especially not one who is mates with the Prime Minister.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> No British citizen will be extradited to Argentina for crimes committed abroad, especially not one who is mates with the Prime Minister.



Damn. No chance of getting that Britpop cheese twat or Helena Bonham-Monobrow out there then.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2015)

Coincidentally there's an election on in Argentina. And the south is an FvP stronghold with presidential contender Daniel Scioli leading by the slimmest of margins in the first round. Given that he's bezzers with Fernandez de Kirchner I wonder how much of this is just endorsed hardman posturing over the Islas Malvinas.

Not that I care. I fully support Clarkson being sent down. Preferably for 10 years.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Oh dear, it sounds like dear Jeremy is not out of the woods yet. He will be sadly missed from our screens...ooops
> he has gone from our screens anyway
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson threatened with three years in jail as Argentina reopens Falklands row probe


This is desperate stuff, mind: 



> An Argentine politician also claimed that the digits 269 on the number plate of the Ford Mustang Richard Hammond drove were close to the 255 Britons killed during the war - and the numbers 646 on James May’s Lotus could be taken as a reference to the 649 Argentinian casualties.


----------



## hash tag (May 12, 2018)

I cannot start a thread on the knob that is Clarkson - Jeremy Clarkson mortified over Who Wants To Be A Millionaire gaffe


BTW. he should be paying up out of his own pocket.


----------

